# 2002 yard machine brake issue



## CHAOTiCWAYz (Aug 13, 2015)

I have a 2002 MTD Yard Machine 42" with a Briggs & Stratton 17 HP OHV engine, it is an automatic. runs great, but it doesnt stop. I have adjusted the brake on the right side of the transmission, but it's always either too tight, squeels and rubs, or its to loose to stop the mower while in gear. I dont know much about these mowers, is there something i'm missing, or maybe a different problem other than just an adjustment? Any help would be great.:usa:


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

CHAOTiCWAYz,

On level ground, with a hydrostat transmission, you rarely use the brake. When you let off the hydrostat pedal it should go to neutral and stop automatically. Or you can "heel" it and it will go into reverse. Sounds like your hydrostat pedal may be out of adjustment.


----------



## CHAOTiCWAYz (Aug 13, 2015)

harry16 said:


> CHAOTiCWAYz,
> 
> On level ground, with a hydrostat transmission, you rarely use the brake. When you let off the hydrostat pedal it should go to neutral and stop automatically. Or you can "heel" it and it will go into reverse. Sounds like your hydrostat pedal may be out of adjustment.



that would make more sence. the brake and what i call the gas pedal are on the same side. the mower does not stop when i let off of the gas pedal. also does not disengage the transmission. making it hard to switch from reverse, neutral, and forward. this gas pedal only goes forward, so i dont think the heel thing would be something this mower has. 

So with that being said is the gas pedal when released supposed to stop the mower? and is it also responsible for disengaging the transmission so it can be manually shifted into rev, neu, fwd? Thanks for the info you have provided, it certainly tells me the brakes are not the problem.


----------

